# Wyoming Antelope Unit 107



## fletchinjig (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey was just wondering if anyone has hunted or has any experience in unit 107 near south pass city. They have a few doe/fawn tags available and I was thinking of giving it a try with my bow. I understand there is a lot of public/blm land, anyone have a suggestion on where to give it a try? I have never been out there before. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------

